
SpaceX launch its third Falcon 9 rocket - badrealam
https://www.theverge.com/2017/7/2/15900502/spacex-falcon-9-rocket-intelsat-35e-watch-livestream
======
BusySkillFool
Ah, wasn't it aborted?

~~~
egwynn
Yep. FTA

 _Take off for the Intelsat 35e mission is scheduled for 7:37PM ET on Monday
from the launch pad at 39A at NASA’s Kennedy Space Center. There’s a 58-minute
launch window, too, so the Falcon 9 can take off up until 8:35PM ET.
Originally the launch was supposed to take place on Sunday around the same
time, but the mission was aborted just nine seconds before takeoff, after the
computer detected something “out of limits.”_

